# LanCool PC-K62



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all,


I'm looking at trading in my Coolermaster HAF-932 (shock-gasp) and getting something a little more conservative. I've pretty much set my heart on the LanCool PC-K62, I only have one last thing to find out before I blow my money. 

Will it fit my Noctua NH-U12P se2 inside it? I have trawled through reviews and forums but cant seem to find an answer. Incase it wasn't blindingly obvious, I am referring to the height of the cooler :tongue:

If anyone knows, it'd be a great help.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well the noctua is 158mm. tall, and the Lancool K62 is 214mm. wide. It's only 3/4 of an inch narrower than the HAF932. Unless it's almost touching with the haf, I doubt there's going to be any issues with the K62. Usually I find it's door fans that get in the way when it comes to cooler clearance, but the K62 doesn't have a side fan. Also the haf does, so the actual interior clearance for cooler height may be larger with the Lancool. However, I've never used it, just the haf.


----------

